# Why 2 is better than 1



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)




----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


>


You are kidding?? It's like a mirror!! Noway, it almost doesn't look real.

THEE best photo!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I'm just trying to figure out how they got into that position. My dad sent me that picture.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I'm just trying to figure out how they got into that position. My dad sent me that picture.


It's amazing! They are in identical mirror image poses!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They look like a heart I love it!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Their twins!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That's a beautiful pic of L&B - I love it x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

What a totally fantastic photo!!!! 

Love them both


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This one has just jumped into the top of my top ten favourites on here of all time. Priceless!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Fantastic! They're cute AND clever (and don't they know it?!)


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I would swear that was a mirror placed just right??? That is totally incredible!! Your dad really captured that moment!! If I had to name my favorite picture of all time, including this jewel of a picture, (wow there are dozens!!) I still love that picture of little Ozzy being propped up at the Vets office when he was so very sick cause we all know the outcome and it showed his strong spirit!! Does anybody remember that hilarious one of the little doggy in the Scale on top of the kitchen counter looking over her shoulder? She was white and I can't remember her name right now but the caption was "Does this make my butt look big?" It was absolutely priceless!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I never saw the scale one but I definitely have some all time faves....Ruby with Ted, Dudley with the fly, the puppy running on the path with his little boy....there are so many and now this one....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nanci said:


> I would swear that was a mirror placed just right??? That is totally incredible!! Your dad really captured that moment!! If I had to name my favorite picture of all time, including this jewel of a picture, (wow there are dozens!!) I still love that picture of little Ozzy being propped up at the Vets office when he was so very sick cause we all know the outcome and it showed his strong spirit!! Does anybody remember that hilarious one of the little doggy in the Scale on top of the kitchen counter looking over her shoulder? She was white and I can't remember her name right now but the caption was "Does this make my butt look big?" It was absolutely priceless!!


Yes I remember this too. Loved it, aw who was it???


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci you brought tears to my eyes. I'm soft today. 
Baby Lola laying on her back. Molly in her rain coat. Ruby and ted. Ralph pole dancing, Dudley with the flower pot on his head, the video of carley and Sami in the snow.... there are so many....


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Wow! I can't stop looking at that picture. Talk about in perfect sync with one another.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Nanci you brought tears to my eyes. I'm soft today.
> Baby Lola laying on her back. Molly in her rain coat. Ruby and ted. Ralph pole dancing, Dudley with the flower pot on his head, the video of carley and Sami in the snow.... there are so many....


My Lola?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> My Lola?


Yes it was her profile. She was really small and maybe in your arms or lap.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I've just looked at this pic again..... It's impossible to tell which on is Lexi & which one is Beemer?? X


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

What an amazing picture of two gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Fantastic. It really brightened my day!!!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Amazing picture :twothumbs:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow, that is just great, I'm sure it could win some sort of competition.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Wow, that is just great, I'm sure it could win some sort of competition.


I agree dawn, it would make a great card x


----------

